# Need help building a hardcore rig



## thekingmaker (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright, 
So I play guitar in a faster, aggressive hardcore band. Sounds real similar to American Me, Architects, Bury Your Dead etc. 
We've had some major lineup changes and it looks like our other guitar player is gonna be switching to bass, so I'm trying to figure out what kind of gear I'll need to buy for this new bass rig. 
I literally have NO idea where to start. Can some one give me an idea of a basic rig for this kind of music? The guitar rigs are 6505+ on Vader cabs. The rig also has to be on a kind of small budget. But I just want to know what will sound good. 
He'll be playing through a Warwick Rockbass
Thanks so much!


----------



## jrg828 (Apr 13, 2011)

the bass player in my band uses a line 6 bass head. its loud, clear, and pretty much really basic. the distortion on the amp sucks tho, if he wants to use distortion or distorted tone, get the boss bass overdrive. An Acoustic cab will do great to, from our experiences.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 13, 2011)

What is your budget?
I think its probably best at this point to start with a set of cabs like a 4-10 and a 1-15 to at least get you in the game, once you play for a while you can decide on a better rig.

Power wise since you play live more is better, if those two cabs are 8 ohm each you need an amp that has good power at 4 ohms around 500 watts minimum.

Look at used and see if you can get an entire rig, they come up cheap sometimes. Also look at the big names like Ampeg or GK, even Peavey makes some decent stuff.

Another option is to rent a few rigs to see what works for you then buy knowing what your getting into.


----------



## thekingmaker (Apr 13, 2011)

budget is probably like $1,200. Just keep in mind this is a professional, touring band. the $1,200 budget includes rack stuff too, like an EQ, Tuner, whatever


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 13, 2011)

My first choice, if you need it quickly and cheaply, would be the following:
2x used Eden D410XLT cabs @ $300-500 on Craigslist or Talkbass
Used Ampeg SVT-4Pro - $400ish
Boss TU-2 or used Korg rack tuner: $100

Boom, done.

Other amp possibilities (if you can find them used):
-GK 800RB, 1001RB, MB500, or MB Fusion
-Fender Bassman 300Pro
-Peavey VB-2
-Markbass Little Mark II or III or SD800
-Eden WT405, WT550, or WT800

I would go with an established name brand, but used; and not the GC Acoustic stuff, and for volume levels at least 500W at 4 ohms. For cabs, I'd recommend one solid 4x10 over two shitty cabs; expect to spend at least $500-800 on cabs if you really want to have any chance of keeping up with 5150 halfstacks.

Scan used.guitarcenter.com and the TalkBass Classifieds; you will find some fantastic deals, and the gear on Talkbass (especially speaker cabs) will be in better shape than the stuff in GC.


----------



## Spinedriver (Apr 13, 2011)

Personally, I have a MarkBass LII and run it through a Peavey TVX 4x10 cab. Put a Tech21 VT Bass pedal in front of it and you're all set. It's easily loud enough for small clubs and won't cost a fortune. The guitarist in my band has a Mesa MKII head and I can match his volume without going over 3 or 4.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 13, 2011)

This will be perfect.
Carvin.com :: BX1500-10.4N
He can pound out 1500 watts with this.


----------



## Kamin (Apr 13, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> My first choice, if you need it quickly and cheaply, would be the following:
> 2x used Eden D410XLT cabs @ $300-500 on Craigslist or Talkbass
> Used Ampeg SVT-4Pro - $400ish
> Boss TU-2 or used Korg rack tuner: $100
> ...



Right on.


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 13, 2011)

For the cab id recommend an Ampeg 8X10, For hardcore you gotta have a lot speakers to move air, especially when you're competing with super high gain. I personally use a GK700 RB2 and an Ampeg 8x10 in my hardcore band and it sounds great.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 13, 2011)

That is some good advice!!
Once your set i would also pick up a backup amp just to be covered.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 13, 2011)

Furman Conditioner
Rack Tuner
Preamp
Poweramp
Bergantino NV610
Bergantino NV215

HELLO.


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 13, 2011)

i just noticed your price range. A GK 800Rb and a used Ampeg 810 would definatley e in range though. another option is the acoustic 810, those sound pretty beastly as well.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 14, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Furman Conditioner
> Rack Tuner
> Preamp
> Poweramp
> ...



Aside from his budgetary concerns, I'd almost agree


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 14, 2011)

RichIKE said:


> For the cab id recommend an Ampeg 8X10, For hardcore you gotta have a lot speakers to move air, especially when you're competing with super high gain. I personally use a GK700 RB2 and an Ampeg 8x10 in my hardcore band and it sounds great.


I don't understand why bassists use 8x10's instead of two 4x10's.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 14, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I don't understand why bassists use 8x10's instead of two 4x10's.



I don't understand why guitarists use 4x12's instead of two 2x12's.

Its probably price/convenience.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 14, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I don't understand why guitarists use 4x12's instead of two 2x12's.
> 
> Its probably price/convenience.



Tradition. Also, 8x10s can be easier to move than two 4x10s if the 8x10 has wheels, skid rails, and a handle, but you need a truck to get them to the venue in the first place.


----------



## RichIKE (Apr 15, 2011)

An 810 is surprisingly easier to move than 2 410s. Also it sounds different since everything is in one cab


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 15, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I don't understand why bassists use 8x10's instead of two 4x10's.



I use an 8x10 because I play through a full Ampeg rig. Classic SVT head -> Classic SVT 810.

Mmmmhmmmm.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 16, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I don't understand why bassists use 8x10's instead of two 4x10's.



I'm a 1x15 heretic. I can't quantify it, it's my own tone, and it's purely anecdotal, but I just prefer a fifteen inch speaker to a truckload of tens.

But yeah, mainly portability. Played a gig about a month ago through someone else's cabs (410 and 115) and trying to drag them both on/off stage was a bit of a backbreaker.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 16, 2011)

Nothing wrong with 2x115 or a 2x15. Can be great cabs, especially if you get a TL806 or TL806-derived cab like the Mesa Diesel/Road Ready 1x15 or 2x15.


----------



## FireInside (Apr 16, 2011)

GK Head 
GK cabs
Sans Amp

Fin.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 16, 2011)

Hartke LH1000, 1000W at 4 ohms, tube pre:
Hartke LH1000 | Sweetwater.com

Hartke Hydrive HX410, 1000W handling at 8 ohms:
Hartke HyDrive HX410 (4 x 10") | Sweetwater.com

With that setup, you can crank 750W @ 8 Ohms into the 410, and when you add another later down the road, you'll get the full 1KW experience.

$1098 shipped.


----------



## deevit (Apr 16, 2011)

RichIKE said:


> An 810 is surprisingly easier to move than 2 410s. Also it sounds different since everything is in one cab



An Ampeg 810 sounds different from two 401s, thats true, but the reasons is that the Ampeg 810 has 4 compartiments inside. So 4 210s should come closer than 2 410s.


----------



## FireInside (Apr 16, 2011)

deevit said:


> An Ampeg 810 sounds different from two 401s, thats true, but the reasons is that the Ampeg 810 has 4 compartiments inside. So 4 210s should come closer than 2 410s.



I had an Ampeg 410HLF and I hated it. I later bought a Mesa Road Ready 2x15 that sounded great. Got rid of the Mesa and got a GK 4x10 and a GK 1x15 with a GK 1001 RB and a Sans Amp RBI and it had the best tone I have ever had. Way better than my Mesa Basis M2000 with a Sans Amp.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 16, 2011)

The Ampeg 410HLF and the "classic" 410/810e are very different beasts. The 410HLF is ported and goes way deeper, having less of the "sealed cab sound" that people associate with the SVT.

I think the best cab you're going to get bang-for-buck tonal quality and volume out of is a used Eden D410XLT. They were the old touring standard, and nowadays people are swapping them out for neo-equipped cabs left and right. They're heavy (90+ lbs) but have casters and are fantastically loud and punchy, with a definite mid hump that really helps a bass push through a dense mix.

An Eden D410XST, while rarer, goes deeper and 'flatter' than a D410XLT and handles a little more power. Still a great cab, but a little harder to 'cut' with. In a hardcore band, if you want 15s you're likely going to need two of them, unless you're using some very specialized designs.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 16, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> The Ampeg 410HLF and the "classic" 410/810e are very different beasts. The 410HLF is ported and goes way deeper, having less of the "sealed cab sound" that people associate with the SVT.



If I ever get tired of lugging my 810 around, I would ONLY get rid of it to get two 410HLF. Mmmm...

If I start working out, I'll just get two of those to run with the 810.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 16, 2011)

Keep in mind the HLF is 4 ohms. Probably not an issue for your tube heads though.

Also, I'd rather have a D410XLT or D410XST to get that voicing, and just take the tweeter out. Or, maybe a pair of Bergantino AE212s.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 17, 2011)

I like my Ampegs. Call me a fanboy.

My dream is to own two Berg's (or Lowdownsound). You know which ones.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 17, 2011)

You should get the triumvirate: NV215, NV610, NV412.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 17, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> You should get the triumvirate: NV215, NV610, NV412.



I would love it. I want to play with like, five cabinets...

412/215/610/215/412

Maybe an 18" or a 21" or two in there somewhere. Holy fuck. It'd be so unnecessary, but look so beautiful.


----------

